# Applet Destroy methode wird nicht aufgerufen :(



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

hallo,

ich habe ein Applet was in meinem Browser (Firefox) läuft.
Wenn ich nun den Firefox schliesse, müsste doch das Applet die Destroymethode aufrufen,
diess macht es aber nicht.

Entwicklungsumgebung: JDK 1.4
SourceCodeLevel 1.4

Testumgebung mit Firefox: JRE 1.6

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Danke im voraus


----------



## EOB (18. Dez 2007)

wie testest du das denn?

grüße


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2007)

ich gebe ein system out aus, und schaue mir es in der java-console an.

ziel ist es ein server-client prinzip aufuzubauen.

sobald sich der client verabschiedet, muss ja auch der server bescheid wissen, dass er weg ist.

doch leider geht es nicht


----------



## EOB (18. Dez 2007)

poste ma den code


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sobald sich der client verabschiedet, muss ja auch der server bescheid wissen, dass er weg ist.



Da würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen, daß der User auch tatsächlich sein Browserfenster schließt.

Sowas wird normalerweise mit timeouts realisiert die gestartet werden,
wenn der Client zuletzt irgendeinen Zugriff auf den Server hatte.


----------

